

Zeo is shutting down, why didn't I get to hear of them earlier? - DiabloD3
http://mobihealthnews.com/20772/exclusive-sleep-coach-company-zeo-is-shutting-down/

======
brilliantday
Sad news for those who happened to benefit from this company. I guess is not
just gonna sleep, but it will shut down. So sad to know about this.

